# 2 ATX netzteile in einem Rechner?



## Draxx (6. Mai 2010)

Moin liebe community.

Hab da mal ne frage, ich will mein alten gebrechlichen Server umbauen. Es sollen Restbestände wie z.b. 2 17gb SCSI platten, 4 40gb ide platten 1 cd + Lüfter in ein Gehäuse. Leider bietet das Netzteil nicht die erforderliche Menge an Anschlüssen. Was meint ihr, kann ich noch ein kleines schmales ATX Netzteil zusätzlich mit einbauen, das ich quasi über Schalter an der Vorderseite zuschalte bzw. gibt es eine Möglichkeit über die Platine es mitstarten zulassen? Dachte das kleine Netzteil nur für die Lüfter?.


Bedanke mich im vorraus für die Antworten.

Mfg Draxx


----------



## PC Heini (6. Mai 2010)

Würde ich nicht so lösen. Ein PC Netzteil ist ein Schaltnetzteil und muss ordentlich belastet werden. Sonst geht da nix. Zumal diese Netzteile nur mit ner Drahtbrücke laufen. 
Ich würde eher mit nem geregelten 12V Trafo / Netzteil arbeiten. Die Lüfter laufen mit 12V und ohne PWM. Oder muss das ganze Temperaturgeregelt sein?  Dann gäbe es da noch andere Lösungen mittels Lüftersteuerungen. ( Selbstbau oder Fertigprodukte ).


----------



## fluessig (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn eines deiner Netzgeräte die notwendige Leistung für alle Komponenten bereit hält, wäre dir dann nicht mit ein paar Molex Y-Kabeln geholfen? 
z.B.:
http://www.yatego.com/adaptare/p,499d284090d1b,4999979d0b5270_8,y-kabel-molex


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Wenn eines deiner Netzgeräte die notwendige Leistung für alle Komponenten bereit hält, wäre dir dann nicht mit ein paar Molex Y-Kabeln geholfen?


Wenns nur um die Lüfter geht, würde dann sogar ein Lötkolben langen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2010)

Oder dann hätte ich das hier gefunden; http://www.golem.de/0504/37287.html


----------

